# Arbor Day Invitation



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

I would like to extend an invitation to the TTMB family to the *116th Official State of Texas Arbor Day Observance*, on Friday, April 29, 2005, at McGregor Park in Houston. The Ceremony will start at 11:00 and it is my *very distinct privelige *to be on the speaker list. Mayor White will be breaking out the tree spade, bands will play and a good time will be had by all. I hope to see some of you out there!
Monday I Leave for Matagorda for a week of fishing, but I will be heading to Houston on Friday morning, so if you see a Sheepy sticker on a jacked up red Jeep with a light bar on 59, honk, holler and wave!


----------

